
The New Laptop Ban Adds to Travelers' Lack of Privacy and Security - tonyztan
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/03/new-laptop-ban-adds-travelers-lack-privacy-and-security
======
nickpsecurity
Let's hope those dastardly terrorists don't know how to store their secret
plans encrypted on Dropbox, buy new laptops once in US, visit hardware stores,
or rent a trailer with a kitchen. If they're that smart, we could all be dead
in the event the U.S. TLA's are correct.

I feel unconcerned for some reason. Haha.

